# nymphaea ID anyone?



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Got this plant as "nymphaea stellata"
Is it just a normal waterlily been converted to submeresed growth?
All the leaves are compact due to strong lighting and occasional pruning of stray leaves.

opinions please


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not trying to discourage you, but most aquarium _Nymphaea_ go un-identified. It is almost impossible to do so unless you let the plant grow emersed leaves and flowers. And there is much confusion about waterlily taxonomy anyway.


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for that. Is it easyier to identify by flower?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. Most plants were classified based on the structure of the reproductive organs, as least until DNA research came along.


----------

